# Falcons



## lampern (Jan 8, 2017)

Big game next weekend.

Birds will win next week.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2017)

I have learned in the last 15 years to never, never count the Falcons in.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 9, 2017)

Glad to see they'll have a chance at revenge.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2017)

lampern said:


> Big game next weekend.
> 
> Birds will win next week.



You just jinxed them....


----------



## TJay (Jan 9, 2017)

Better the Seahawks than the Packers I think.  Let the Pack and the Pokes bloody each other up.  If we can get by Seattle I like our chances.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jan 9, 2017)

TJay said:


> Better the Seahawks than the Packers I think.  Let the Pack and the Pokes bloody each other up.  If we can get by Seattle I like our chances.



Tjay,

Would you rather us face Dallas or the Packers?


----------



## antharper (Jan 9, 2017)

I'd rather it be the cowboys but I think it's gonna be the packers !


----------



## biggdogg (Jan 9, 2017)

The Birds will be at home if the Pack can knock off Dallas, so I would rather take on the Packers. The Falcons have always played better at home.

Gotta beat the Salt Water Buzzards first though...


----------



## lampern (Jan 9, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> You just jinxed them....



Both teams have birds as nicknames?


----------



## riprap (Jan 9, 2017)

The falcons need to keep scoring. Put up 60 if they can.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I have learned in the last 15 years to never, never count the Falcons in.



They are the best at snatching defeat out of the jaws of victory.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Jan 9, 2017)

I must have bad information-I thought the Falcon's were going to play Seattle in the next round...???   I'm thinking one and done !


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 9, 2017)

Unfortunately, I'm still lacking confidence in the Falcons ability to make a sustained winning run in the playoffs. 

I expect the lack of experience by coaching staff & team in playoffs will be their undoing again if they do not stay focused on sustaining winning performances. Wish they could've won those 3 close games where they lost by 1, 2, & 3 points, to help build their confidence & winning focus. Even Matt Ryan having his best season still has a 1-4 losing record in post-season play. 

Falcons had a fine winning season to get to the playoffs & a rest break in the 1st wildcard round this past weekend. Hope they can get & stay healthy & avoid injuries in post-season play while bringing their A-game against the Seahawks.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 9, 2017)

Beat the Hawks then worry about next week. IF we were to make it, id rather face Dallas. Aaron Rodgers can carve a defense up.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 9, 2017)

Gooooooooo falcons!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## biggdogg (Jan 9, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Beat the Hawks then worry about next week. IF we were to make it, id rather face Dallas. Aaron Rodgers can carve a defense up.



Can't believe I'm about to say this. But I think I like the Falcons DB's chances against Rodgers at home better than the front 4 against Elliott in Big D...


----------



## TJay (Jan 9, 2017)

JonathanG2013 said:


> Tjay,
> 
> Would you rather us face Dallas or the Packers?



Dallas


----------



## tcward (Jan 10, 2017)

I sense a new soft drink coming...


----------



## Oldstick (Jan 10, 2017)

I have to cross my fingers as a long, long disappointed Falcons fan.  But this time I am hoping they are peaking overall, defense and O-line at the right time.  Green Bay seems to peaking as well.

I am also hoping we have a cure for the choking with the high number of productive receivers this year.  Hoping at least 2 or 3 will be red hot out of all that group.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 14, 2017)

14 play drive to open the game.
Looked too easy for the'Hawks.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 14, 2017)

Nice answer
13 play drive


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 14, 2017)

To bad out D is playing terrible


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 14, 2017)

Glad we held them to a FG there!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 14, 2017)

Graham used to torch Falcons when he played for Saints.
Need to break his legs!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 14, 2017)

good to be lucky


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 14, 2017)

Glad they called the hold on the lineman during that punt cause they dang sure would not have called the hold on Sherman on that same play.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 14, 2017)

Our defence can hang in there and we can win this game!!!!!!

Hester would be kickin the blank out of our blanks if it wern't for the penaltys


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 14, 2017)

I guess that was a lucky drive too.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 14, 2017)

Game getting heated.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 14, 2017)

Falcons offense is unstoppable


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 14, 2017)

Wilson got the wood laid on himm


----------



## Horns (Jan 14, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> Wilson got the wood laid on himm



Dang sure did. Heck of a lick


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 14, 2017)

I heard that all the way down here


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 14, 2017)

Knocked him cross eyed xx


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 14, 2017)

Falcons putting that thang on em.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 14, 2017)

Falcons gonna drive it down the field right here


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 14, 2017)

Lucky there


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 14, 2017)

Wow


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 14, 2017)

Pete Carroll........He ain't grinnin like a possum  eatin briars now.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 14, 2017)

Dang


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 14, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> Pete Carroll........He ain't grinnin like a possum  eatin briars now.



Glad to see him getting his butt whipped! 

Dirty Birds looked crazy good today! There's a load of talent on this Falcons team. Hope we can keep it going!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 14, 2017)

Good to see them hold it together well, doing better than usual in post-season play.  Appears they are the real deal as long as they do not lose focus & sustain high level performances. Hope that was just a minor precaution to take Julio out early with his injured foot while sending him to the locker room.


----------



## TJay (Jan 14, 2017)

What a great game!  I missed a lot of it as the grandson had a basketball game but I kept up with the score on my phone.  I guess we'll find out tomorrow who we have to beat to get the privilege to play Brady and company.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 15, 2017)

GO Falc on 's


Ha]y birthday 6


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 15, 2017)

Go Falcons


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 15, 2017)

Happy bday6


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 15, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> GO Falc on 's
> 
> 
> Ha]y birthday 6





SpotandStalk said:


> Go Falcons





SpotandStalk said:


> Happy bday6



Looks like the poison in that fruitcake I sent SS Thug for Christmas, is FINALLY starting to work it's magic! Won't be long now, boys! Won't be long now! 

And yeah, GO FALCONS!


----------



## chainshaw (Jan 15, 2017)

That was the loudest sporting event that I have ever witnessed. The fans were off the chain.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 15, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Looks like the poison in that fruitcake I sent SS Thug for Christmas, is FINALLY starting to work it's magic! Won't be long now, boys! Won't be long now!
> 
> And yeah, GO FALCONS!



That wasn't the fruitcake.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 16, 2017)

Got my seat for the championship game.  Can't wait.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 16, 2017)

I was hoping to see the Cowboys. GB will beat the Falcons next week.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 16, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> I was hoping to see the Cowboys. GB will beat the Falcons next week.



I think we have the offense to score with GB.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 16, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> I think we have the offense to score with GB.



AR scares me against Atlanta, but I hope you are right.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 16, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> AR scares me against Atlanta, but I hope you are right.



Shake him up early or be ready for a shootout. Hope I'm wrong but I'm not sure you can shake AR in the playoffs. The one thing we have going for us is GB has been hit hard with injuries.


----------



## antharper (Jan 16, 2017)

It's time for the Falcons to win it all !!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 16, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> I was hoping to see the Cowboys. GB will beat the Falcons next week.



I kind of get the same feeling.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 16, 2017)

Falcons will have a tough time against the Packers I think but we can win this. I'm glad we're playing at home!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 16, 2017)

It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 16, 2017)

All I can remember is last time we played GB in playoffs in the dome.
AR torched us and he's better now.
But-- so is the Falcons D!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 17, 2017)

Falcons roll on the Pack,they might have AR but there D sux and wont be able to stop the Falcons.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 17, 2017)

elfiii said:


> I kind of get the same feeling.





Patriot44 said:


> I was hoping to see the Cowboys. GB will beat the Falcons next week.



There's our typical Atlanta Fan right there.

Have no fear my friend. We win this one.


----------



## biggdogg (Jan 17, 2017)

drhunter1 said:


> There's our typical Atlanta Fan right there.
> 
> Have no fear my friend. We win this one.



Nah. Typical Atlanta fan (all sports included) waits till they lose and then talks about how terrible they are, how so and so needs to be traded, how so and so should be fired... take yer pick...


----------



## BrotherBadger (Jan 17, 2017)

elfiii said:


> I kind of get the same feeling.





Patriot44 said:


> I was hoping to see the Cowboys. GB will beat the Falcons next week.



It's funny you guys say that, because I have the exact opposite feeling as a Packers fan. I think your defense is good enough to force a few stops, which could be all the difference.

I think it will be a shootout, first one to punt loses type of game. Packers secondary is banged up big time, but they've managed to still pull out wins(mostly because the offense has been putting up over 30 ppg against some of the best defenses in the past 6 weeks). Falcons offense obviously provides a whole bunch of new challenges.

I honestly have no clue who will win. Should be a fun game, either way.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 17, 2017)

biggdogg said:


> Nah. Typical Atlanta fan (all sports included) waits till they lose and then talks about how terrible they are, how so and so needs to be traded, how so and so should be fired... take yer pick...



But about once every generation, the stars align and those same fans begin to howl at the moon "Coons are gonna win it all".  Only to go right back to wanting everyone fired and cut/traded the next week.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> But about once every generation, the stars align and those same fans begin to howl at the moon "Coons are gonna win it all".  Only to go right back to wanting everyone fired and cut/traded the next week.



Any Falcon fans that have followed them as long as I have, learned long ago to not get to excited about them, as they have never failed to let us down sooner or later.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2017)

Kinda like the Titans never fail to let the Tennessee fans down.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 17, 2017)

Go falcons!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 17, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Any Falcon fans that have followed them as long as I have, learned long ago to not get to excited about them, as they have never failed to let us down sooner or later.



There's a difference in not getting too excited about them and screaming we suck every chance you get.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2017)

Why would anybody be any other way about a Pro team that has historically got their fans hopes up every few years only to dash those hopes over and over again. Notice I said pro.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 17, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Why would anybody be any other way about a Pro team that has historically got their fans hopes up every few years only to dash those hopes over and over again. Notice I said pro.



I did notice that.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 17, 2017)

biggdogg said:


> Nah. Typical Atlanta fan (all sports included) waits till they lose and then talks about how terrible they are, how so and so needs to be traded, how so and so should be fired... take yer pick...



Well there is a long history of  not winning. There's been a lot to complain about.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 18, 2017)

I dont know how you complain about the Falcons this year...young team that beat all expectations and is still getting better.  If we lose this weekend we lose and yes I would be disappointed but I would still be proud of what the team did this year.


----------



## TJay (Jan 18, 2017)

I had the Falcons picked to go 8/8 this year so I'm tickled they are where they are.  If they advance to the SB I'll be even tickled'r.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 18, 2017)

TJay said:


> I had the Falcons picked to go 8/8 this year so I'm tickled they are where they are.  If they advance to the SB I'll be even tickled'r.



Exactly!


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 18, 2017)

Nitram4891 said:


> I dont know how you complain about the Falcons this year...young team that beat all expectations and is still getting better.  If we lose this weekend we lose and yes I would be disappointed but I would still be proud of what the team did this year.



Not saying I'm complaining this year.  I distinctly said the past. Up until now for the most part Falcons fans have not had a ton to be up beat about.

Were am I wrong?


----------



## GAGE (Jan 18, 2017)

I think it will be a great game with the Falcons ending on top. Go Falcons!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 18, 2017)

BrotherBadger said:


> It's funny you guys say that, because I have the exact opposite feeling as a Packers fan. I think your defense is good enough to force a few stops, which could be all the difference.
> 
> I think it will be a shootout, first one to punt loses type of game.
> 
> I honestly have no clue who will win. Should be a fun game, either way.



 First half = probe for weaknesses by both teams.

Second half = Draw your sword and throw your scabbard away.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 18, 2017)

Coons by 20..bet on it


----------



## elfiii (Jan 18, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Coons by 20..bet on it



I'm thinking it's going to be a close game. Last team to score wins.


----------



## Walker44 (Jan 18, 2017)

elfiii said:


> I'm thinking it's going to be a close game. Last team to score wins.


    My biggest fear was NYG VRS   Falcons  in the SB  very mixed emotions  But now  I think if they can get BY GB  they can beat   NE ---- as another poster always comments-------- " money can buy you a fine dog  --kindness will make him wag his tail"


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 19, 2017)

Packers Suck!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 19, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> Packers Suck!!!



Packs alright, its yankees in general that suck. Anything over N Ga line.

I hope we can run the ball and play more keep away so we don't have to watch our CB Collins be dissected or the rookie Poole be targeted by Rogers.  
We need to "target" Rogers and get him on the ground every play.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 19, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Coons by 20..bet on it



That's it baby, RISE UP! 

No need for timid fans!


----------



## IvyThicket (Jan 19, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> Packs alright, its yankees in general that suck. Anything over N Ga line.



You don't know much about Green Bay do you? You ever seen a game at Lambeau field on TV? There is more hunter orange in the stands than every other NFL team combined. Those are some farm fed, good ol' boys up there. They beat the heck out of some urban Atlanta liberal, any day. 

Go Pack Go!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 19, 2017)

I





IvyThicket said:


> You don't know much about Green Bay do you? Yo0u ever seen a game at Lambeau field on TV? There is m0ore hunter orange in the stands than every other NFL team combined. Those are some farm fed, good ol' boys up there. They beat the heck out of some urban Atlanta liberal, any day.
> 
> Go Pack Go!



Looks like they all just stepped out of the cheese factory to me,suprised  to see they aint a pack of feral cats following them in ..........Blaze orange camo,lol.......Go Falcons with the leagues MVP QB.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jan 19, 2017)

IvyThicket said:


> Those are some farm fed, good ol' boys up there. They beat the heck out of some urban Atlanta liberal, any day.



I would definitely go along with this statement.  As a middle Georgia country boy stuck in Duluth, I find myself facepalming on a regular basis at some of these yuppies up here.

Go Falcons.  Rise Up and beat the Packers


----------



## IvyThicket (Jan 19, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> I
> 
> ..........Blaze orange camo,lol.......



You can't laugh if you can honestly tell me that the warmest clothing you own, isn't your hunting gear. 

I can't say it.

Go Pack and the 2x MVP!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 19, 2017)

My first favorite team at 8 yrs old was the Packers. Bart Starr,Boyd Dowler,Ray Nitschke,Jerry Kramer, watching the Ice Bowl.
I was hooked on football.
But my home team is Atlanta .
The Falcons going to take the pack DOWN!!
They don't fear the packers.
Even Vick took them down in playoffs.
At Lambeau


----------



## Oldstick (Jan 19, 2017)

I certainly don't want to ignore the jinx factor that seems to have plagued all the Atlanta teams during my entire life of 59 years as a native.

But some of the TV pundits are talking as if AR is the all time historical Super-Man of the NFL right now and can defeat anybody single-handed, no matter who is on his team.

I do respect him greatly, because I was in the dome when the Falcons played GB in 2010 (I think it was) and AR lead a come-back from 21-0 or something at halftime.  It was impressive the passes he completed even while in the grasp of defenders.

But I can't see it, the Falcons seem to have such a solid team right now compared to the past.  If AR pulls it off somehow, then I will give him the kudos, up there with Joe Montana at the least.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 20, 2017)

Who cares. They're packer fans. They suck because they come down here! If Green Bay is so great, go home.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 21, 2017)

drhunter1 said:


> Who cares. They're packer fans. They suck because they come down here! If Green Bay is so great, go home.



You're just being contrary because Trump won.


----------



## Shane Dockery (Jan 21, 2017)

drhunter1 said:


> Who cares. They're packer fans. They suck because they come down here! If Green Bay is so great, go home.




I'm from Texas, been here for 14 years, and I love the Pack. 

Can't help it that a bunch of bandwagoners like the Falcons these days. Same guys that called for Matty Ice's head last year by the way. 

Just hope it's a great game, just like I did against the Cowboys.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2017)

Rise Up!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 22, 2017)

It's not going to matter anyway,,,, it's Tom Brady and the Patriots all the way,,,, best QB eva,,,, sorry guys,,,,


----------



## Walker44 (Jan 22, 2017)

OK inside scoop !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Here is the score BEFORE the game begins   0 -0


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 22, 2017)

Go Falcons!


----------



## lampern (Jan 22, 2017)

Falcons actually have their best chance since 1998


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 22, 2017)

If there was ever a Pro Sports town that had a right to be Bandwagon fans it is Atlanta. No Super bowl Ring, in their 50+ years of existence. No NBA Championship in almost 50 years of the Hawks playing there. The one Championship came when the Braves finally made it all the way, after being so close for several years. 1 Championship in 150 combined seasons would knock anybody off the Bandwagon.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 22, 2017)

wooooooooo


----------



## sea trout (Jan 23, 2017)

Superbowl Falcons!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 23, 2017)

ClemsonRangers said:


> wooooooooo



If you like Clem and the Coons its X-mas all over again.

I hope we can get real pressure on Brady and knock him around early and often.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 23, 2017)

elfiii said:


> You're just being contrary because Trump won.


----------

